# Lonzino



## Holly2015 (May 27, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2018)

This should be a good one!
I will be following this!
Al


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2018)

Holly, morning.... You put together some great tutorials that are informative and very easy to understand...   Folks should be able to make some great meats following you.....


----------



## dls1 (May 27, 2018)

Looks good Holly. I particularly like your spice/dry herb blend.

How long do you intend to hang the loin after your 2 week cure?


----------



## dls1 (May 27, 2018)

Sounds good. If your curing chamber can maintain a steady temperature of 50F-55F and an RH of 65%-70% I would think you should hit your target weight at around the 6 week point.

Good luck.


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2018)

Holly, stick with 70%+ RH....   makes for a much better finished product, even if it takes longer...    If it takes 12-14 weeks, then you can start more batches of delicious charcuterie...  Just thinking ahead..


----------



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2018)

Howdy...   I've noted some wash with wine but NEVER give an explanation..  Is it for flavor, color, some mystical thing ???


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks much Holly......


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2018)

~20% loss in 11 days...   WOW !!!  that's a ton of moisture loss..


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jun 19, 2018)

I make lots of lonzino too.  After curing, I put the dry spices on the meat, then in beef bung, truss tightly, spray until almost wet with a good brandy, then cold smoke 6-8 hours per day for 3 days. In between smokes, I put them in my drying chamber. I try to keep RH at 70%.
The lonzinos with the best flavor and texture were the ones that took longest to cure.


----------

